# Article Critical of Kindle Fire in NY Times



## Straker (Oct 1, 2010)

Very interesting...

http://www.nytimes.com/2011/12/12/technology/personaltech/amazons-fire-some-say-may-become-the-edsel-of-tablets.html?pagewanted=1&_r=1&hp

This is the first I've heard of an imminent software update. Also, I thought this was a telling quote:

_"Many of the initial customers of the Fire seem to have bought it on a mixture of faith and hype."_


----------



## lowspark (Apr 18, 2010)

Straker said:


> Very interesting...
> 
> http://www.nytimes.com/2011/12/12/technology/personaltech/amazons-fire-some-say-may-become-the-edsel-of-tablets.html?pagewanted=1&_r=1&hp
> 
> ...


I was already a big Amazon customer so why not buy on faith and hype? If I was an Apple junkie I'm sure I would buy an Ilario for the same reasons.


----------



## William G. Jones (Sep 6, 2011)

I bought it because hardware-wise it was the best android tablet $200 could buy at the time. Is that faith and hype?


----------



## sparklemotion (Jan 13, 2011)

Well, it's not for everyone, that's true. However, it fits the bill for many users at a great price, something that articles like this always fail to recognize and acknowledge.

I was excited to read this bit:

_In less than two weeks, we're rolling out an over-the-air update to Kindle Fire," said Drew Herdener, a company spokesman.

There will be improvements in performance and multitouch navigation, and customers will have the option of editing the list of items that show what they have recently been doing. No more will wives wonder why their husbands were looking at a dating site when they said they were playing Angry Birds._


----------



## Mollyb52 (Jan 4, 2009)

The only thing in that review that interests me is the news of an update coming.  Other than that it makes no sense to me.  I like my Fire.  It is a $200 device...simple and fun period.  What does he expect?


----------



## Christopher Hunter (Apr 11, 2011)

I ended up buying an iPad over a Kindle Fire due to two coinflips. One was against the Fire the other was for the pad. How about that for faith and hype.


----------



## KayakerNC (Oct 7, 2009)

To be fair, there does seem to be an ever increasing quantity of 3 star (and less) reviews from people that have actually purchased the Fire, "Amazon Verified Purchase", and are returning it.
And some of these problems are physical and will not be corrected by a software update.  
The Kindle Fire is not on my Christmas list this year, but who knows what Version 2 might bring to the table?


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

I don't have a fire, but I am very skeptical about the NY Times article, which is based on some outsider's review.  While I was reading it on my ipad, a pop up ad took over my screen and I couldn't get rid of it for a while. 

Also, if the fire is not good for people with big hands, then are smart phones any good at all for the same people?  I guess that would also rule out the ipod touch for big-handed people, yet I see people using smart phones on the street all the time.


----------



## KVWitten (Apr 11, 2011)

mlewis78 said:


> I don't have a fire, but I am very skeptical about the NY Times article, which is based on some outsider's review.


Personally I prefer reviews from 'outsiders' rather than 'insiders'.


----------



## JoeDiver (Dec 4, 2011)

Not a very good article. I don't share the conclusions.

Updates are expected. I would be upset if there weren't any. Sounds like we'll finally be able to delete stuff from the silly carousel. It will be great to see how the interface changes as updates are made, bugs are fixed, and user concerns are addressed. Really, this is 1.0 of the UI. The future looks bright.

That article made me think of a very famous comment made when the iPod came out:

"What, another MP3 player? Seriously? Apple is crazy and this product will be dead in 6 months."

_edited to conform with forum guidelines for language, etc. (no personal attacks)_


----------



## n4uau (Nov 26, 2011)

Count me as a happy Fire owner. I did not expect a$200 device to be a $600 ipad. It does it intended job well and it will get better.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Let's all remember back to 2007, when lots of reviews said the Kindle was an overpriced piece of junk that was doomed to fail...

L


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

BarbaraKE said:


> Personally I prefer reviews from 'outsiders' rather than 'insiders'.


Why? I'd never even heard of the outside reviewer. If David Pogue of the Times reviewed it, the article would have more credibility. I'm skeptical of all of them.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I think there's some truth that the Fire hasn't been as successful a launch as some of the other Kindle products, based on the number of "return" comments we've had here on KB. (And I love my Fire.) Not saying it hasn't been successful, just that a company's new devices are always compared to their most successful prior devices. Same thing has happened to Apple. (And it's true in other industries, too...) Each new product has to outdo the last one, or it is deemed "not successful." I do think the news media (not Amazon) over hyped the Fire, posing it as an iPad killer, when I don't think that was the target (I think the Nook tablets were the target). People who got it expecting it to do everything an iPad would and as well were bound to be disappointed.

Finally, I don't get this comment from the article:


> The 7-inch Fire does a good job displaying sites optimized for smaller mobile devices, he said, but stumbles when it tries to show pages designed for 10-inch tablets. "Like squeezing a size-10 person into a size-7 suit," Mr. Nielsen wrote in his report. "Not going to look good." As for displaying desktop sites, forget it.
> 
> It is true that the device is only $199, but so what? "Look at your hand. Is it thin or fat?" he asked. "If it's fat, you just know it's going to be bad."
> 
> The device does do one thing well, he said. Shopping on Amazon is a breeze. "If I were given to conspiracy theories, I'd say that Amazon deliberately designed a poor Web browsing user experience to keep Fire users from shopping on competing sites," Mr. Nielsen said.


News flash: *it's a 7 inch screen*. Sites designed for a desktop screen are not going to display well. How is that Amazon's fault? As the author says, the Fire displays mobile-optimized sites well. I actually think it does okay with full sites, considering it's a *7-inch screen*.


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2011)

sparklemotion said:


> _In less than two weeks, we're rolling out an over-the-air update to Kindle Fire," said Drew Herdener, a company spokesman.
> 
> There will be improvements in performance and multitouch navigation, and customers will have the option of editing the list of items that show what they have recently been doing. *No more will wives wonder why their husbands were looking at a dating site when they said they were playing Angry Birds.*_


This is the most messed up line I've read in a news article in a long time. If a woman finds out her husband is looking at a dating site when he says he's playing angry birds, I don't think she'll have a hard time figuring out why. Also, is this suggesting that it's a positive thing that men can now cover up their infidelities? Yeah, wives won't be wondering because they'll be completely in the dark! Seriously, why go for something sensational like that when it presents a weird distortion of the situation?


----------



## JoeDiver (Dec 4, 2011)

I'd like to see David Pogue review the KF.....I like that dude and respect his opinion.

Besides...remember "antennagate" with the iPhone 4?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I think Pogue did review the Fire right after its release. I like him, too, but don't always agree with him. I'll see if I can find the article.

Here 'tis:
http://www.nytimes.com/2011/11/14/technology/personaltech/the-fire-aside-amazons-lower-priced-kindles-also-shine.html?pagewanted=2&_r=1

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I do think there were a number of folks who jumped on the bandwagon before they knew where it was going and were disappointed when it didn't arrive where they expected -- there was a lot of comparing to the iPad and if people didn't read thoroughly they might have thought they were getting ALL the features of an iPad.  I personally knew exactly what I was buying -- I already had a Xoom so I was familiar with full sized tablets.  

It's not a device that's going to work for everyone. . .but I find it does pretty well for what I need it for.  To the point that I'm considering selling my Xoom. . .

I do think a way to further customize the Carousel would be helpful for a lot of people. . . .though I disagree that people want it to hide their infidelities, as implied in the article  -- and which would actually be easy to do by simply deleting the history from the browser when you finish.  Most comments I've heard here have had to do with locking it down a bit for their kids. . . . .one hopes 'parental controls' will be part of the update, even if it's not something I'd ever use.


oh, and, one moderator-ish note. . .please be respectful of other. . .no need for name calling or use of rude language.  thanks.


----------



## JoeDiver (Dec 4, 2011)

Thanks for the link! Good article I think, but now that it's a month old and I've also had my hands on mine for over a week....as long as Amazon can address customer issues with UI updates...and the hardware itself is setup to allow significant changes to functionality via UI updates, the KF will gain and hold a solid position.

Never gonna be able to help some people....I've even seen people rate a product as 1 star because the store they bought it from closed and they had to go back for something the next day....yeah...so they rated the product 1 star.


----------



## Shastastan (Oct 28, 2009)

I agree with some points in the article my screen is balky at times.  I don't agree with the screen size comments. You know what the screen size is before you buy it. Fire is not a full featured tablet.  If that's what you want, send it back and get one that does what you want.  Before purchase research is what you need to do.

I knew that the Fire did not have the features of an ipad 2.  We bought the Fire for email and entertainment while traveling.  I did have to buy the ENHANCED EMAIL app for the larger font size.  Since we don't have smart phones, the Fire meets our needs nicely.  I actually bought it because of its smaller size and weight.

stan


Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk


----------



## DYB (Aug 8, 2009)

mlewis78 said:


> Also, if the fire is not good for people with big hands, then are smart phones any good at all for the same people? I guess that would also rule out the ipod touch for big-handed people, yet I see people using smart phones on the street all the time.


I know! I've also seen people say that the Fire screen is too small to read and that they read on their iPhones instead.


----------



## DYB (Aug 8, 2009)

There was also some analyst who just wrote an article saying that the Fire was basically already dead. This seems like a bit of an overstatement. That analyst, Jakob Nielsen, seems like something of an Amazon-hater and iPad/Apple fanboy. There was also a response to this already from a CNET writer. He makes an interesting comparison between the original Kindle and the Fire.

http://news.cnet.com/8301-33200_3-57341227-290/no-the-kindle-fire-isnt-doomed/


----------



## Shastastan (Oct 28, 2009)

DYB said:


> I know! I've also seen people say that the Fire screen is too small to read and that they read on their iPhones instead.


I wasn't doing well with the touch screen; I didn't have a smart phone so it's a learning experience. When I saw Ann's post about using a stylus. I immediately ordered the ones she suggested. I don't have fat or large fingers, but the stylus makes life oh so easier. Gee, I guess it must be Amazon's fault that I can't type well without using a stylus----not.

I'm wondering what's happened to logic in evaluating products. Hmmm...Just can't seem to figure out why a Honda Civic can't go as fast as a Ferrari--must be an inferior product from Honda? Common sense?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

DYB said:


> I know! I've also seen people say that the Fire screen is too small to read and that they read on their iPhones instead.


I think that deserves four eyerolls:    

and a couple of "what the?"


----------



## larryb52 (Nov 18, 2009)

I like it as it is , I was expecting updates by golly its a 1st release from amazon with alot to deliver , I bought it because I like what it delivers & actually I have only seen small stuff...I hate these kind of stories, I think apple has nothing on anyone are they not the same company that loses their demo phones in bars?? & fwiw I have an iphone and I don't read on it either...


----------



## tinabelle (Nov 8, 2008)

I wish people would stop comparing the Fire to the iPad and cavalierly telling everyone to just buy the iPad and forget about the Fire.  Not everyone can afford to do that or needs to do that.  Apples and oranges as far as I am concerned.  I am by no means a techie and the Fire is my first android/tablet device; I own an iMac computer, a "regular" cell phone, and a Kindle 3.  I am a big fan of Apple products but just couldn't justify the cost of the iPad for what I wanted to do.  I also know enough that any first generation device will have glitches and I am okay with that.  I figured there would be some software updates to address some of the issues.  

I absolutely love my Fire.  It does exactly what I wanted it to do: check my email, surf the web, listen to some music, play a few games, and watch some movies/TV shows.  Some of the complaints people have are not an issue for me like the location of the power button, volume control, the carousel, etc.  I got a stylus and using the small keyboard is no longer an issue either.  Not everyone needs a highly sophisticated device like the iPad.  I have no regrets about my purchase.


----------



## DYB (Aug 8, 2009)

tinabelle said:


> I wish people would stop comparing the Fire to the iPad and cavalierly telling everyone to just buy the iPad and forget about the Fire. Not everyone can afford to do that or needs to do that. Apples and oranges as far as I am concerned. I am by no means a techie and the Fire is my first android/tablet device; I own an iMac computer, a "regular" cell phone, and a Kindle 3. I am a big fan of Apple products but just couldn't justify the cost of the iPad for what I wanted to do. I also know enough that any first generation device will have glitches and I am okay with that. I figured there would be some software updates to address some of the issues.
> 
> I absolutely love my Fire. It does exactly what I wanted it to do: check my email, surf the web, listen to some music, play a few games, and watch some movies/TV shows. Some of the complaints people have are not an issue for me like the location of the power button, volume control, the carousel, etc. I got a stylus and using the small keyboard is no longer an issue either. Not everyone needs a highly sophisticated device like the iPad. I have no regrets about my purchase.


I agree. The big issue is the price. It's easy for the reviewers - who do not have to pay for these items - to tell people to just buy an iPad instead. A heck of a lot of people can't afford an iPad. (Nevermind that some people just don't want one, period.) But cost is a consideration when you are talking about a price difference of hundreds of dollars. And Fire - for the price - is a pretty darn good product. _For the price._ If the iPad cost what the Fire does - we wouldn't have a Fire. But these reviews keep saying "Oh, well, it's no iPad; just buy the iPad folks!" How about you, Mr. or Ms. Reviewer, buy everyone an iPad?


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

DYB said:


> There was also some analyst who just wrote an article saying that the Fire was basically already dead. This seems like a bit of an overstatement. That analyst, Jakob Nielsen, seems like something of an Amazon-hater and iPad/Apple fanboy. There was also a response to this already from a CNET writer. He makes an interesting comparison between the original Kindle and the Fire.
> 
> http://news.cnet.com/8301-33200_3-57341227-290/no-the-kindle-fire-isnt-doomed/


Jakob Nielsen is the guy whose review is the basis of the NY Times article.


----------



## CAR (Aug 1, 2010)

Hi All,

Well my wife was nice enough to get me a Kindle Fire for Christmas   Only thing is she hid it until Christmas    hehe

I was browsing the newest Kindle Fire reviews last night, and one thing I noticed was almost every negative Fire review had multiple "review helpful". And of course most of the positive Fire reviews had mostly negative "review helpfuls".  The Apple fanboys have been out in force.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Only 12 more days 'til Christmas...

Betsy


----------



## Hoosiermama (Dec 28, 2009)

I bought the fire specifically for the price, and because I can't figure out what the heck I'd do with a $500 Ipad, or how I'd justify that expense. I wanted a tablet where I could play on the internet, listen to my music (which I already had in Amazon's cloud), do some reading (although I still do most on my Touch), and surf. Honestly, I don't know what I'd do with a full tablet. I am perfectly happy with the Fire. I don't experience any of the screen problems others have, and have never once accidentally turned it off because of "bad placement" of the on/off button (and I don't use mine in a cover). 

I think those reviewing the Fire as a device to compete with and have all of the same bells and whistles as the Ipad will never give it a good review. Review it for the features it has, and what it was designed for. Not what it wasn't designed for.

Edited to add: And if he's going to whine about web pages not displaying well, why the heck doesn't he turn it sideways, so the print is larger? If a web page isn't optimal for me, I either turn the Fire sideways so the print is larger (but GASP, he'd have to scroll down to see everything), or zoom in til it's large enough. If my 54 year old bifocal wearin' eyes can read it, his should be able to, too.


----------



## KenS (Dec 6, 2010)

My wife has an iPad and I have my Fire and we use them for different things.  She mostly plays games and listens to music (using iTunes Match).  I mostly read the daily newspaper and some magazines.  I take my Fire to work with me every day and read the paper over lunch.  I also read Newsweek and Wired and don't find the screen too small for those purposes.  I wouldn't want to haul an iPad around every day.  The Fire is the perfect size for me.  I must admit, Angry Birds looks a lot better on the iPad's bigger screen!


----------



## Bob327 (Nov 17, 2011)

To be honest PRICE seriously  was not a factor when I purchased my Fire... 

Size and how well it would fit in my jacket pocket  was a lot more important to me then anything else... Any huge 10 inch tablet would be left at home 99.9 percent of the time because it was simply to big to lug around...and if the devise is at home it is of absolutely no use to me at all...  

I have a smart phone (sprint) with unlimited data and am used to reading on a 4.3 inch screen (7 inch is therefor BIG ) and while I do use a stylus with the phone (when I have it handy..which is not a heck of a lot) The Fire Keyboard is plenty big enough for my fat hands...  I do however wish the Fire used a straight forward any app android format...I have several on my phone that I would love to get on my Fire... 

I'm happy...glad to see another update will be coming out soon..I am not a fan of the Carousel but can life with it but home the next upgrade allows me to mess with it.. I do not need no freaken camera, I do not need a huge screen..and  as far as memory goes....well yes I'd like more but I really do not think I really need it..  I  do not see me every installing any games on the thing..none have ever found its way on my phone either) already have about 80 apps and I have not used all that much space either ..

In short I am NOT a POWER USER ..I DO NOT PLAY GAMES..NOR listen to Music  but I do watch some TV and movies..  he Fire does everything I need and Want it t do.....

Bob


----------



## KayakerNC (Oct 7, 2009)

CAR said:


> I was browsing the newest Kindle Fire reviews last night, and one thing I noticed was almost every negative Fire review had multiple "review helpful". And of course most of the positive Fire reviews had mostly negative "review helpfuls". The Apple fanboys have been out in force.


An awful lot of reviews from Fire purchasers (Amazon Verified Purchase) that are negative.
Hard to believe that even Apple fanboys would go to that much trouble.


----------



## CAR (Aug 1, 2010)

KayakerNC said:


> An awful lot of reviews from Fire purchasers (Amazon Verified Purchase) that are negative.
> Hard to believe that even Apple fanboys would go to that much trouble.


Well as soon as I get my hands on mine, after Christmas  I will post my review. Its only $199, think I spent well over that for my Kindle 2 hehe. By putting it in a Oberon cover, the power button should not be a issue. I would never buy a Ipad, so this will be a fun thing for me.


----------



## Malweth (Oct 18, 2009)

Here's an excellent rebuttal!

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/jason-gilbert/kindle-fire-not-a-bust_b_1147438.html


----------



## malligator (Jul 1, 2010)

As a bona fide Apple fanboy I'm not sure why you guys are so up in arms. The Fire has gotten tons and tons of good press. Much more so than any tablet before it. Way more than the Nook Color and Nook Tablet. It's gotten great reviews. It's been reported that it's outselling the iPad2 in big outlets like Best Buy. It's being said that Amazon's media content is better than Apple's and it is for that reason the Fire will succeed.

I owned one for a few days. I loved it. I only returned it becuase it showed me that I do want an iPad...BUT...I plan to replace my iMac with an iPad which we all know the Fire is not designed to do. (It will NEVER replace my Kindle, though)

I understand discussing a negative review...especially one in the NYT...but I don't really see what this has to do with Apple or iPads.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I'm not feeling any 'up in arms'. . . .just a general consensus that the NYT article wasn't particularly accurate. 

I will say there is a lot of media comparison between the Fire and iPad.  Seems silly to me.  And I think most here get that they're completely different animals.

And so the fact that the negative articles keep making "it's not an iPad" the main reason to mark it down is a bit annoying.

But peoples are peoples.  It's a natural instinct to defend that which you've chosen against attacks that seem unmerited and random.  

OTOH, those who change their minds about loving a gadget, often become the worst attackers!

I try to ignore them all.


----------



## Denvertoad (Dec 11, 2011)

The first draft of this article had to be edited to remove the words "sent from my iPhone" from the bottom...


----------



## TraceyC/FL (Mar 23, 2011)

My household owns 3 iPod Touches and 2 iPad1's. The touches were bought before the iPad was announced.

I fall in the "can't afford it" category, but my ex got a big tax check and that year split it with me (legally should have split the next years and didn't.... Anyway), I bought myself an iPad 3G instead of a new smart phone and together we bought our teen a wifi one instead of a new laptop (her choice) for school.

If you go back and read the threads on macrumors, you will see I really wanted a 5-6" tablet with 3G, that was what I felt was my "sweet spot". But the unlimited Internet without a contract for $30 sucked me in and I never looked back. I've discovered that the 10" factor allowed me to basically replace my laptop - not something i had originally intended for it's use, but it is still going strong and I'm not sure I'm even going to try to get an iPad3 this coming year.

For my needs, I'd now NOT buy a 5-6" tablet - the combo of iPad and iPhone is working well. I can't say how I'd feel if apple had done the mid-size tablet at the time, I know i would have gotten it and I'm sure I'd be perfectly happy with it - but i doubt it would be my primary computer.

I think for my younger kids the 5-7" tablet is still the perfect size, but in it's current form the Fire isn't. I will just keep evaluating our needs as new things come along - but I can't deny the HEAVY investment in the apple app store sways other purchases.

I finally got to play with the fire for a few at target yesterday and noticed right away some screen response issues. I'm hoping it just needed to be reset because it would have turned me off buying - BUT, if i didn't have a touch screen device I might not notice it either, and i thought that at the time.

Anyway, as long as everyone is evaluating for their needs, then all is good. I can say that as an apple "fanboy" (I despise that term) I'm not above recommending the fire if it sounds like it matches the persons needs. Having owned a 10" tablet I feel able to talk to them about additional things they might want to do on it and help them make the best choice for them.

As for the tech writers and media.... Well, they have nothing else to write about right now other than to compare them! LOL!!

And gee, I really must have wanted to kill time by typing instead of doing the dishes before meeting the bus


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

Denvertoad said:


> The first draft of this article had to be edited to remove the words "sent from my iPhone" from the bottom...


LOL.

When I send email from my ipad, I delete that line and think it is so obnoxious. I don't blame ipad users who leave it on, since it's work to delete it, but I think it looks so pretentious. My laptop doesn't make my emails say "sent from my toshiba satellite . . ."


----------



## sherrymyra (Nov 24, 2011)

I knew it wasn't a  mini Ipad when I bought it.  I wanted the smaller size.  I'm happy with it so far.


----------



## TraceyC/FL (Mar 23, 2011)

mlewis78 said:


> LOL.
> 
> When I send email from my ipad, I delete that line and think it is so obnoxious. I don't blame ipad users who leave it on, since it's work to delete it, but I think it looks so pretentious. My laptop doesn't make my emails say "sent from my toshiba satellite . . ."


Settings -> Mail, Contacts, Calendars -> Signature -> Delete the text in the field.

Problem solved!

I leave it on my phone most of the time if I want the person to know i was mobile and responding. It's not on my iPad at all!


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

TraceyC/FL said:


> Settings -> Mail, Contacts, Calendars -> Signature -> Delete the text in the field.
> 
> Problem solved!
> 
> I leave it on my phone most of the time if I want the person to know i was mobile and responding. It's not on my iPad at all!


Thanks. Thought there should be a way.


----------



## mike1132 (Nov 25, 2011)

I agree first release, not perfect for everyone but really a great product. I love mine!!


----------



## DYB (Aug 8, 2009)

Malweth said:


> Here's an excellent rebuttal!
> 
> http://www.huffingtonpost.com/jason-gilbert/kindle-fire-not-a-bust_b_1147438.html


Wow, that's quite the smackdown to the Times' hit piece!


----------



## DYB (Aug 8, 2009)

And yes, Apple is being is being mentioned here because every reviewer compares the Fire - unfavorably - to the iPad.  If they can deal it, they should take it.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

DYB said:


> And yes, Apple is being is being mentioned here because every reviewer compares the Fire - unfavorably - to the iPad. If they can deal it, they should take it.


Of course, it's not really _Apple's_ fault if the reviewers feel the need to mention the iPad every two sentences.

Though I'm sure they don't mind at all!


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2011)

I think this guy says it all.


----------



## DYB (Aug 8, 2009)

foreverjuly said:


> I think this guy says it all.


I've never heard of this guy. Funny!


----------



## HappyGuy (Nov 3, 2008)

^^ Too funny!


----------



## jlee745 (Jul 27, 2010)

That guy is funny..


----------



## Hoosiermama (Dec 28, 2009)

Loved the video! Lots of good comments on the HuffPo article, too. I liked this one:



> $200. I repeat $200. In case you missed it... $200. Is it an iPad? No. It's $299 cheaper.


I wasn't about to spend $500 for an Ipad. In fact, I wasn't sure how much I'd use the Fire or if it would go back. I found out that I love it. In fact, I have had to spend the last two nights at my son's house (sick grandson), and I am going through Fire Withdrawal  I think it's a legitimate disease....which will I be more excited to see? DH, the dog or the Fire? Hmmmmmm


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2011)

Good to know everyone is getting a kick out of the video! It's always nice to provide something valuable to the discussion.


----------



## Straker (Oct 1, 2010)

The author of the NYT article responds:

http://bits.blogs.nytimes.com/2011/12/15/pulp-friction-the-debate-over-amazons-fire/?hp


----------



## DYB (Aug 8, 2009)

Straker said:


> The author of the NYT article responds:
> 
> http://bits.blogs.nytimes.com/2011/12/15/pulp-friction-the-debate-over-amazons-fire/?hp


The fact that he felt the need to respond is a bit pathetic. Now he's defensive. If his original article was...hmmm...fire-proof - a response would not be necessary. He would just say: "I stand by my article and the evidence provided in it." But he now writes a _second_ article to defend the first one.


----------

